# looking for fishing partner for saturday port aransas



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am just beginning offshore. I have a great 2002 24ft Cape Horn that is way more capable than me.

I will supply fuel and bait and gear I have. I need someone with experience to go along.

Does this sound interesting to anyone?

Rayman


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Ledfoot2 said:


> I am just beginning offshore. I have a great 2002 24ft Cape Horn that is way more capable than me.
> 
> I will supply fuel and bait and gear I have. I need someone with experience to go along.
> 
> ...


Hey Layman,
I'll be glad to run with you. Have some of Ricks new numbers 
I'd like to try. Give me a shout 832-385-0812 Abel in League city


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Saturday is looking like 3-5ft, little rough. I will give you a call.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Led, PM sent.

Cheers


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sound good, I can bring foods and drinks. You are da man! :cheers:


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

If you ever need an extra let me know my schedule is a little full but sundays I'm free.


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. Maybe we can get a group together. We are going to give it a run tomorrow before the seas get too big.


----------

